# Jansens how many? lines/families/strains



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

I have several older RPD mags and I see alot of lines/families/strains say they go back to the jansen birds it seems this family of birds have been very influential in racing pigeons just wondering others thoughts

I understand they are good and bad in all strains. and that after some time of breeding birds your way they are your family bred they way you like no matter where they got thier start, and probably have some other blood added.

Kenneth Flippen


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Everybird is a jannssen lol. Somehow some way


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Kenneth--when you start winning all your club races--THEN we will have the "FLIPPEN" Bloodlines-Family-Strain
Just my opinion--Ever pigeon flying -ferals included-today has at Least ONE DROP of Janssen blood Along with a drop of--Arrden-Boers-Classen-Dordin-Devrent-Gitts-Hofken-Houben-Lacosta-Meulman-Schmeil-Sion-Stassart-Tourner-Van Loon-Bekaert-Fabray-Pepperman-Traet--And I'm sure I have left some Names unlisted.


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

At one time the Jassens were so good they were banned from racing, the common belief was nobody could be that good without cheating. No one knew how they were cheating just that they must be. Or then again maybe they were banned to keep a level playing field. LOL Kind of like Lance Armstrong. Jim


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I do not believe they were cheating to get a win. There birds were trained bred and handled right. They flew there birds mostly on the short races. They did not push there birds as young birds or yearling birds. And the story everyone likes to win But nobody like a winner. People do not like to keep loosing to the same person time after time. So being bannde was more for doing away with the consistant winner for a time. Janssen birds Have over the years contributed to many race people improvement of there birds. Now a family goes Starting in known janssen birds then the person own breeding concept. The birds do develop into that person line/ family With a janssen base as foundation. Many people cross But many so called strain names Have a janssen base. AND only so many years can go by without introducing new blood. If your name was charlie and had gret birds People would call them charlies BUT for history of the modern race bird The brothers will be long remembered.


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

I think it has been well proven that they were not cheating. To say that Janssens are a legend in pigeon racing is a vast understatement.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Many, many strains/lines/families, and just fancier's flocks in general (not necessarily something 'established'), have had some Janssen blood in them at some point. May be quite far back in their ancestry (too far to really make a difference), but it's probably there. Janssens have got to be the most famous strain of all time. Anyone who knows racing pigeons, has heard of Janssens, and should know who the Janssen Bros. were. Many current strains may very well be at least partially Janssen based, but once they become their own strain/family, a lot of those base names are forgotten or replaced with the new name after some time.

I think meulemans and janssens are connected somehow but I can't remember exactly how. The White Bandit birds at Hapyco are Janssens (or well, White Bandit was direct, but I'm sure other things have been mixed in by now).


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Many of my birds are down from Janssens, but I only have one that I can truly call a Janssen. All four of her grandparents came out of the Janssen loft. The rest may go back 100% to Janssen stock, but are a few more generations from the actual loft. 

There is some good reading about the Janssen birds in the US and which strains have been developed from them. I will try and find the article. 

Randy


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

it seems everyone agrees that jansens have been very influential to pigeon racing. do you think thier breeding practices made them what they are/were? from looking in mags and on the net looks like they cross with most anything of quality. seems like I read somwhere that the only out cross they allowed to make an influence in thier birds was a 1/2 Fabry 1/2 jansen. wonder what breeding practices were used to keep the family so strong? is there a book or video that tells any of thier methods? 

I'm a new flier and trying figure out where to start breeding and what practices to use most have said best to best and likes breed likes and it makes sense to start there but I've read a few articles that extend the best to best to line breeding after the initial cross of best to best and only use birds that proven thiemselves on the race sheet to breed back to the original birds.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://www.racingpigeonmall.com/loft/articles/old-line.html

Here is one. I will look for some more articles.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://www.silvio-co.com/pigeons/janssen.htm

also good reading


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

*interesting*

thanks for the links I enjoyed reading them


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

The Secrets of Breeding Racing by Victor Van Halen, it is $$$ but worth it! Can't buy it new, but now and then they are for sale used. Jim


----------



## Aviephile (Oct 25, 2009)

At a small show I went to, one guy was showing his "Lemons". They were yellow but they weren't Barkels Lemons. I say, he bred them, they are his own line so he can call them what he likes. But, if there is already a named breed, maybe it would be better to come up with a new name? Just to distinguish? It seems to me that all of those older breeds have been crossed enough that new names are in order, keeping some track of the ancestry... Something akin to human geneology?
Just musings from a newbie trying to figure this all out. :-]
Best Regards! Bill


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

the only thing I could find was The masters of breeding and racing by Victor Van Salen is that the book?

I'm not interested in naming a family or strain after me
most of birds are jansen based and my best racers this past year were. so thats what got my attention in thier direction it seemed to me thier birds influenced many strains I haven't read anywhere that they brought in but one out cross. I'm interested in thier breeding practices because they kept thier family strong for many years and they also improved many lofts with thier birds. and superior breeding I think was a big part


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Racing pigeons have been around longer than the Janssen bros, kinda makes you wonder strain became Janssens.
Dave


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

Crazy Pete said:


> Racing pigeons have been around longer than the Janssen bros, kinda makes you wonder strain became Janssens.
> Dave


check out the 2nd link posted by Hillfamily loft it mentions where they got thier start


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Crazy Pete said:


> Racing pigeons have been around longer than the Janssen bros, kinda makes you wonder strain became Janssens.
> Dave


Yes they have BUT you have to remember that in WW 2 many lofts were taken by the germans. And those that were caught hiding the birds out were dealt with severely. Even in the U S A lofts were offered up to support the war effert. with the promise any birds left would be returned. BUT they really were not returned. SO a few holds outs that was able to conceal a few birds from the germans Rebuilt there birds after the war. I believe the brothers hid there birds think about 15 in the basement.


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

Cool video of the Janssen loft:

http://www.cbspigeon.com/video/vd11.html

He is 97 years old and still sells pigeons, wow the dedication.


----------

